# Mac ne détecte plus disque dur externe



## Getsou (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Me voila de nouveau bloqué par ce boitier de disque dur externe...

Problème:
Le disque dur externe ne se monte plus.

Résolution du problème dans un premier temps: Passage sur un hub USB, et là, magie, il fonctionne...

Nouveau problème: L'imac s'est mis en veille de lui meme et depuis lors... Impossible de faire monter les disques. 
On dirait que le mac n'oublie pas les ports USB ou le disque a été démonté "brusquement", quand j'avais ce problème, je changeais de port usb et c'était reglé, sauf que j'ai utilisé tous les ports usb  Bref en gros, je me retrouve sans mes données.

Matériel: Imac 27 de décembre 2015, El Capitan
Boitier disque dur Icy Box avec 2 WD 3TO Green (en HFS+)

- Le problème ne vient pas du cable ni de l'alim. Vu que quand je changeais de port usb sur le pc ou le hub, et ca fonctionnait...
- Les disques n'apparaissent pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, comme si le mac les "boudaient".

Une idée pour que le mac retrouve la raison?

Merci

ps: désolé si le thème a déja été abordé mais je n'ai pas trouvé le sujet :x


----------



## Getsou (3 Janvier 2016)

Mmmmh le problème à l'air matériel....

A l'arrière de l'imac, il y a 4 ports USB. Les 2 du coté des thunderbolts fonctionnent presque sans problème (hormis le fait qu'il m'a jeté mon disque dur plus de 20x sur une nuit, le niquant complètement...).

Les 2 ports USB de l'autre coté ont l'air mort... Rien ne se passe quand on branche le périphérique dessus... (Ni même un iphone ne charge dessus...).

J'ai essayé les 2 petits manip habituelles (reset SMC et pram) mais ça ne change que dalle.

Je pense que le mac va retourner en SAV... Un peu gonflant pour une machine de ce prix de se retrouver avec un bel écran qui ne fait rien d'autre que d'etre beau...


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2016)

Et avec un bête boitier USB, ça donne quoi ?

Et avec un simple disque dur USB en 2,5", c'est la même chose ?

Il faut aussi mettre en cause ton boitier _(hypothèse)_, car si cet iMac est vraiment neuf, ce serait vraiment étonnant qu'il n'est pas passé les tests de contrôle de tous les ports.

Comme je suppose que le ou les disques durs sont en 3,5", ne pas oublier de connecter une alimentation externe sur le boitier USB.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Tu peux tenter une réinstall du système. On ne sait jamais. Tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis réinstallation du système. Ça va prendre 2 à 3 heures.
Si ça ne change rien, direction l'apple store sans rien bricoler d'autre.

@+


----------



## Getsou (3 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et avec un bête boitier USB, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> Et avec un simple disque dur USB en 2,5", c'est la même chose ?
> 
> ...



Il est vraiment neuf, il a été livré le 23 décembre et a été acheté sur l'apple store...

Sur 2 des 4 ports usb, aucun périphérique ne fonctionne ni ne charge (ni un iphone, ni un ipod ni une simple clé usb), il ne se passe absolument rien.
Sur les 2 autres, il y a des déconnexions intermittentes. (un choc lors du transport?)

Je n'ai pas de disque en 2,5", mais un boitier(ICY BOX)  avec 2 disques 3,5" (WD Green 3TO). Celui-ci est effectivement alimenté par le secteur.
Le boitier fonctionne sans problème sous windows. Les 2 disques internes ont à peine quelques mois.

Je vais ramener l'imac au sav dès demain. Le délais de réparation est long? C'est mon nouvel ordinateur de boulot et je ne peux pas me permettre de rester 2 semaines sans...


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2016)

Oui mais, comment ça se passe avec une simple clé USB ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Perso je tenterai un réinstallation du système #4.

Tes données et programmes ne seront pas impactés.


----------



## marenostrum (3 Janvier 2016)

faut se méfier de ces boitiers externes qui coutent 20 balles. j'en ai acheté un en plus. mais avec une seule baie. ça me fait peur de l'utiliser avec l'iMac. même si sera utilisé que occasionnellement et pas branché en permanence. j'ai un Time Capsule pour ça.


----------



## Getsou (3 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Oui mais, comment ça se passe avec une simple clé USB ?



Dans 2 des ports USB (les 2 à coté des thunderbolts), la clé est détectée et sa petit led rouge s'allume, tout va bien. J'ai accès à la clé et en général, elle n'est pas éjectée toute seule.

Dans les 2 autres ports USB, la clé n'est pas détectée et sa petit led rouge ne s'allume pas (il ne se passe rien du tout, comme si les ports usb du mac n'étaient pas branchés à l'intérieur...).

Je n'ai pas trop le choix de prendre des disques dur externes, j'ai pour 5TO de données dont je dois me servir régulièrement et comme déja dis... sous windows, jamais eu de problème avec ce boitier  Je l'avais payé 80e (sans les 2 disques) et il était bien noté sur les divers sites pour justement éviter le premier prix chinois...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

As-tu essayé une réinstallation système?


----------



## Getsou (3 Janvier 2016)

L'installation est en cours... ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Si ça n'arrange rien, n'insiste pas et fais-toi le changer. N'oublie pas de faire une sauvegarde de tes données avant. TM ou autre.


----------



## Getsou (3 Janvier 2016)

L'installation est terminée, ca a été rapide (45min) mais n'a rien changé à mon probleme d'usb 

je passerai au magasin demain pour l'envoyer en réparation


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Janvier 2016)

Dommage. Tant qu'à faire, insiste pour avoir un échange.


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2016)

Pour le coup ça confirmerait bien que tu as un problème avec les ports USB, dommage, fais-le changer.


----------



## Getsou (12 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Petit feed-back de la situation. Le mac revient de chez le réparateur. La carte mère a été changée, il y aurait eu un "défaut" dessus, raison pour laquelle, j'avais tant de problèmes avec les USB.

Et le plus incroyable, tous les disques dur fonctionnent comme des petites fleurs.

Le problème est donc réglé pour ma part... En espérant ne pas en avoir d'autre!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Janvier 2016)

Super.


----------

